# Stuffings for turkey and chicken



## di reston (Nov 13, 2016)

The last time I posted a stuffing recipe, I think it might have been on the turkey thread. The other day I came across (when I say 'came across', I mean I was litereally walking past it for weeks on my desk, and I didn't look at it twice) but now I'm thinking of Christmas, I'm also thinking of Christmas menus etc. The recipe caught my eye, and after so many years of thinking 'Italian is best', I thought  'Mmmmm', this could be good. I made it today, and the aromas are very appealing. I think it could be a winner, so here it is:

Orange and pork stuffing: for a 2lb chicken

Clean the bird in salted water for 20 mins then dry it off.

60 oz minced pork , lean and fat
3 - 6 oz fresh grated fresh bread
3 - 6oz ground almonds
1 tbsp soaked raisins
1 small onion chopped by hand together with 2 cloves garlic
Juice and grated rind of 1 medium orange
1 1/2 tsp of 'quatre epices' ' cloves, cinnamon. nutmeg, allspice)
Pinch of freshly chopped mixed herbs
juice and rind of one medium orange

Mix all the ingredients together, stuff the bird, roast it, enjoy the aromas, and enjoy the meal. Usual accompaniments.

di reston (I've got my computer with me in the hospital - you keep me cheerful)

Enough is never as good as a feast        Oscar Wilde











6oz minced pork


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

60 oz. of ground pork stuffed into a 2-pound chicken? I doubt I could find a two-pound chicken, but that seems like a lot.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2016)

yummm di - that sounds really tasty 

I don't understand the  3 - 6 oz. of the bread and almonds. 

3 x 6 oz =  18 oz ?

Aside from the recipe -  Thinking of you!  

Here's a hug to keep you company in the hospital


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

This is unlike any stuffing recipe I've seen, but it does sound good.  Thanks, di!  And another virtual hug for you!  Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## di reston (Nov 13, 2016)

You're quite - quantities a bit to pot, as we say in England!

Here we go again: 6 oz minced pork
2oz finely chopped bacon, fat and lean
3 oz fresh white breadcrumbs
3 oz ground almonds
1 small onion chopped fine, or, a shallot
1 large clove garlic, chopped fine
juice and grated zest of a medium sized orange
1 pinch 'quatres èpices', a French type of mixed spice: equal quantities of cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, ginger, and I put in a pinch of allspice as well
Juice and grated zest of one orange about the size of a tennis ball
1/2 teaspoon of traditional mixed herbs, or just thyme
salt and pepper.
1 tbsp raisins, washed and soaked in warm water.

Mince the pork and bacon together, add all the other ingredients and mix really well. This unlikely mix of ingredients produces a delicious stuffing, and, surprisingly, the flavours all work well together. I can't for the life of me think where I got it from, but I know it was in France. I've got it right this time, and I think it's well worth considering, but before you do it with a turkey, try it first with a chicken.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde.

Off to the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 13, 2016)

This sounds delicious, di.  Thank you for sharing.  I bet it would also be delicious with dried cranberries or cherries instead of raisins. 
And best wishes to you for a speedy recovery!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

With the almonds and orange, it sounds a bit Spanish to me. If only DH would eat almonds. I might have to save it for a time when he's out of town 

Btw, just checking - one orange or two? 

Hope everything goes well


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

We'll all sneak over to GG's house when her DH is out of town...

My DH is a traditionalist, and probably wouldn't eat it either, but it does sound lovely!


----------



## di reston (Nov 13, 2016)

Just one orange, about the size of a tennis ball. Believe it or not, it's enough moisture to bind the stuffing together, and it doesn't overpower the flavour of the stuffing. You can leave out the ground almonds if you don't like them. I particularly like the flavour of the 'quatres  èpices', it's like mixed spice, but obviously you can adjust quantities there to your liking. When I did it today. Breadcrumbs and ground almonds to suit the size of the bird. The flavouir of the raisins is hardly discernible, although there, and I find the whole thing very moreish, and so did Pete, my OH, and he is ooooh so traditionalist. On the whole, I would definitely do it again, especially with turkey. As it's just the two of us, it would have to be turkey breast rolls filled with the stuffing.

Be back soon, love to you all

di


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2016)

Mom used to make the most varied stuffings.  As there was not only the 7 of us, there were, Aunts & Uncles, cousins, Grandparents, etc etc etc.  So a few dishes of stuffings or dressing were required.   Traditional (especially for the picky kids, like me) and then at least 2 other kinds with amazing things added in.  They were always bread based, but seasonings and add-ins changed all the time.  Oysters was the one that grossed me out.  I could eat them fresh but not cooked or canned, as in smoked oysters, etc.  Sausage was OK, chestnuts - meh.  I just don't remember them anymore - but always different. The adults loved them all. ... kids not so much.


----------



## di reston (Nov 13, 2016)

I know. You take a look at a recipe, and immediately think 'yuk!, I could never do that!' What some people take to be haute cuisine is revolting to others. That's the magnificent world of taste, and what you're used to. So you vary it, make it your own, and THAT'S one of the most important things about cooking. As they say, one man's meat is another man's poison!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2016)

I like to use herb seasoned stuffing cubes. I sauté onion, celery and chopped mushrooms in butter. Then I add Bell's poultry seasoning, ground dry porcini mushrooms and fresh chopped rosemary, sage and thyme. Then turkey or chicken stock is added and bring to boil add stuffing cubes stir to moisten. No eggs added. Sometimes I add sage sausage usually not. At this point it is served or placed in oven to stay warm.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm still going back and forth over whether to do the stuffing in the bird, or on the stove.

If I do it in the bird, I'm dicing up a loaf of my sourdough bread, apples, walnuts and raisins, a little salt pepper, some rosemary and thyme, and that is it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't do stuffing/dressing in the bird due to the ookies.  My grandma did it both ways, one stuffed up the turkey's butt, the other in a casserole dish.  I could always tell the difference.

I'm enjoying the recipes and ideas!  I'm a purist.  No cornbread, no sausage, just a lot of poultry seasoning, white bread chunks, a bit of chicken broth, and butter, celery, and onion.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 13, 2016)

Just make sure it comes to 165 degrees

You need to use a thermometer

Otherwise you risk serious food poisoning


----------



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I don't do stuffing/dressing in the bird due to the ookies.  My grandma did it both ways, one stuffed up the turkey's butt, the other in a casserole dish.  I could always tell the difference.
> 
> I'm enjoying the recipes and ideas!  I'm a purist.  No cornbread, no sausage, just a lot of poultry seasoning, white bread chunks, a bit of chicken broth, and butter, celery, and onion.


I don't like cornbread stuffing either. It has to be cubes not those crumbles. I also add walnuts for a little crunch. I put stuffing on my turkey sandwiches and the walnuts give it a nice crunch. I've only put sausage in my stuffing twice when asked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I don't like cornbread stuffing either. It has to be cubes not those crumbles. I also add walnuts for a little crunch. I put stuffing on my turkey sandwiches and the walnuts give it a nice crunch. I've only put sausage in my stuffing twice when asked.




Exactly.  Walnuts in stuffing interest me, I'll have to give those a shot!

I adore day-after-Thanksgiving casserole!

I think the cornbread stuffing is a southern thing.  I have no issue with cornbread by itself, but in my opinion, it has no place by my turkey and gravy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 13, 2016)

I also love Thanksgiving leftover casseroles!  Almost better than the original dinner itself.  Or at least just as good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

Jeebus, Cheryl, me too!

I still do not understand this cornbread stuffing thing.  What an unusual thing to do.

My dear MIL makes an oyster dressing.  It tastes like stuff I cough up after smoking too many cigs.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Just make sure it comes to 165 degrees
> 
> You need to use a thermometer
> 
> Otherwise you risk serious food poisoning



Yeah, another thing I haven't found in the move.... Some of you guys here have been trying to convince me these newfangled digital thermometers are awesome, and they sound like it. 

I might bite the bullet and buy one for this year. I want everything to go right.

First time I have ever done the Dinner at my place, even though it is only four people, Father in Law, Mom, Beloved Wife and I it feels very important.

Still searching for my beloved very beat up  thermometer, had that from my first restaurant job. (achem. Ernie's Sandwich Shop, Sesame Place Amusement Park, outside of Philly). 

TBS


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 13, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Jeebus, Cheryl, me too!
> 
> I still do not understand this cornbread stuffing thing. What an unusual thing to do.
> 
> My dear MIL makes an oyster dressing. It tastes like stuff I cough up after smoking too many cigs.


 
My small family goes for the same type of dressing you mentioned (no cornbread for them, either) year after year....Mrs. Cubbison's seasoned bread cubes, poultry seasoning, chicken broth, lots of butter, celery and onions.  Oh, and chopped fresh parsley and sage.  

They would look at me like I grew another head if I ever added oysters to it. 

I would love to try di's posted recipe with a couple of Cornish game hens, just for me.  Yum.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Exactly.  Walnuts in stuffing interest me, I'll have to give those a shot!
> 
> I adore day-after-Thanksgiving casserole!
> 
> I think the cornbread stuffing is a southern thing.  I have no issue with cornbread by itself, but in my opinion, it has no place by my turkey and gravy.



After I cook the meal I am usually to tired to eat much at dinner. So after everything is put away in fridge dessert served and dishes done I look forward to my late after dinner turkey sandwich. 

I love nice buttered piece of cornbread but as stuffing it is to soft for me.  It tastes more like pudding to me. I guess its texture is not appealing to me. 



Dawgluver said:


> Jeebus, Cheryl, me too!
> 
> I still do not understand this cornbread stuffing thing.  What an unusual thing to do.
> 
> My dear MIL makes an oyster dressing.  It tastes like stuff I cough up after smoking too many cigs.



OMG LOL   My mother called those clams. 



erehweslefox said:


> Yeah, another thing I haven't found in the move.... Some of you guys here have been trying to convince me these newfangled digital thermometers are awesome, and they sound like it.
> 
> I might bite the bullet and buy one for this year. I want everything to go right.
> 
> ...



I cook for 4 people on the holidays also. 

My DD got me a new thermometer. 

It's a Lavatools Javelin >> https://www.google.com/search?q=lav...AUICSgD&biw=320&bih=460#imgrc=N6pG1dgvfmfWNM:

I love it.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 13, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I cook for 4 people on the holidays also.
> 
> My DD got me a new thermometer.
> 
> ...



Shiny. I had a simple probe thermometer, somehow got lost in the move, it is a shame, that was with me in a lot of restaurant jobs. 

Heard the new ones are faster, more accurate, better altogether. 

TBS


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

msmofet said:


> After I cook the meal I am usually to tired to eat much at dinner. So after everything is put away in fridge dessert served and dishes done I look forward to my late after dinner turkey sandwich.
> 
> I love nice buttered piece of cornbread but as stuffing it is to soft for me.  It tastes more like pudding to me. I guess its texture is not appealing to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning that, msmofet. The display on my instant-read thermometer is starting to fade. I think it's time for a new one.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks for mentioning that, msmofet. The display on my instant-read thermometer is starting to fade. I think it's time for a new one.



Is the thermometer sealed? Can you not just change the battery?


----------



## di reston (Nov 14, 2016)

Errata corrige - mea culpa! It was supposed to be 6  oz ground pork, not  60!
It could just as easily be ground chicken or turkey, I'd use the brown meat if I was doing that.


di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

di reston said:


> Errata corrige - mea culpa! It was supposed to be 6  oz ground pork, not  60!



No harm, no fowl!  I think most of us figured that out. Not to worry. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm in the more traditional poultry herb (sage, thyme, marjoram) stuffing camp.  There are ways to modify it without changing the entire flavor profile, but it's that base flavor that makes a stuffing "right" for me.  As with most things, it has a lot to do with what I grew up with, and Thanksgiving just isn't quite complete without the "right" stuffing.  I know that in other areas, there are other flavorings that are "right".

I've made a wild mushroom dressing that is cooked outside of the bird, and it's a 4 star dish (just my opinion, of course).  Takes some time, and it's not cheap if the recipe is followed exactly.  The mixed wild mushrooms can drain the checking account quickly - recipe calls for fresh, but I have no clue where I'd find them.  The wild mushrooms I use are all dried.  I usually substitute a lot of button, cremini, baby bellas, then a good dose of reconstituted porcini mushrooms for the earthy flavor they contribute.  I've made this several times, usually as my contribution when invited to someone's house for the holiday.  One nice thing about it is that it can be constructed the day before, then just popped in the oven to cook on the holiday.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2016)

You'll have to post the recipe, RP.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 14, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> You'll have to post the recipe, RP.



I linked it in my post above.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I linked it in my post above.




Duh.  (Slaps head).


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

clic on "wild mushroom" it's a link and will take you to the recipe.

It sounds delish.  I'm certainly putting it on my list!

argh..  I forgot to press 'post'...  reach over Dawg and give me a slap too


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2016)

Some 2-3 years ago I ran across Fabio Viviani stuffing recipe. It is awesome. Strongly recommend if you are up for something new. Here is the link for it: Chef Fabio Viviani's Sausage, Cheese, and Mushroom Stuffing Recipe


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2016)

OK.  We will have dual slaps, dragn.

This interests me, Charlie.  It sounds like a nice entree too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 14, 2016)

First of all, *di*, I hope you're doing well. Wishing you a quick recovery.



Dawgluver said:


> ...I'm enjoying the recipes and ideas!  I'm a purist.  No cornbread, no sausage, just a lot of poultry seasoning, white bread chunks, a bit of chicken broth, and butter, celery, and onion.


I'm boring. I like using loaf bread, not packaged cubes. I do use a gamut of white breads, not just sandwich white. Depends on what I have on hand as leftover from toast/sandwiches. I especially like unstuffing made with Challah, or hamburger or hot dog buns. The buns need to be mixed with another sturdier bread, though, or it makes the final product a bit gummy. Whenever we get together with my SIL and her hubby, there is inside stuffing and outside stuffing. If I'm cooking for just the two of us, always in a dish - a BIG one!

*di*, the recipe looks delicious! Still wouldn't use it for stuffing a bird, but perhaps a pork loin a la porchetta style. Or a meatloaf! Would need to double everything for that, though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> OK.  We will have dual slaps, dragn.
> 
> This interests me, Charlie.  It sounds like a nice entree too.



It is, for kosher reason, I cannot add cheese, but even without cheese it is awesome. I can eat it straight, no need for turkey, chicken or even gravy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

I never heard warnings about the dressing in turkey (or chicken) other than NEVER leaving it in there after cooking. (Actually was never a problem in our house as it was usually gone before dessert arrived.)

I'm beginning to think it comes about from people now adding raw meats (sausage) milk products and eggs.  I don't remember any one using those for the original turkey.  Later years, of course, when extra dressings were made and those were almost always cooked separate.  Still don't remember egg or milk being added, but...  I was not the cook.  

Liquid was always chicken broth, being only enuf to moisten the day old bread  and the excess being supplied by the bird.  The bread was day old or a bit more but not dry completely, hence moisture to some degree was already there.  Onions, celery, apples also had moisture to add.  

Never 'packed' in either, very loose.  Just saying.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I never heard warnings about the dressing in turkey (or chicken) other than NEVER leaving it in there after cooking. (Actually was never a problem in our house as it was usually gone before dessert arrived.)
> 
> I'm beginning to think it comes about from people now adding raw meats (sausage) milk products and eggs.  I don't remember any one using those for the original turkey.  Later years, of course, when extra dressings were made and those were almost always cooked separate.  Still don't remember egg or milk being added, but...  I was not the cook.
> 
> ...



In bird stuffing runs risk of the stuffing and bird not being fully cooked and can lead to food poisoning. 

You may like to read these >>How stuffing the turkey can be a recipe for food poisoning | Daily Mail Online

To Stuff or Not to Stuff: a Thanksgiving Turkey Dilemma | Epicurious.com | Epicurious.com


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks *msm*, I will read those.  
I guess thou, maybe I wasn't clear in my post.  Of course I have heard of all these NOW - I'm saying .. _way back when_..  

Again,_ of course_  the chances are much greater when the bird is not fully cooked, I think that goes pretty much without saying - but then it is not just the stuffing that is dangerous is it? .. it's the bird itself!  

I also think that nowadays frozen birds are pretty much the given.  (Price of fresh birds is astronomical - and I raised my own!)  _Way back when_ frozen birds were not all that common.  There are so many mitigating circumstances that could lead to unsafe birds I'm not even going to go there.  Suffice it to say, I know of no one in my (fairly large) family that suffered from food poisoning during the holidays - believe me - grandma would have known! and so by hook or by gossip, would have everyone else 

Sorry, guess I'm showing my age...


----------



## msmofet (Nov 14, 2016)

I have never put eggs in my stuffing either.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2016)

I've never put eggs in my stuffing either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I never heard warnings about the dressing in turkey (or chicken) other than NEVER leaving it in there after cooking. (Actually was never a problem in our house as it was usually gone before dessert arrived.)
> 
> I'm beginning to think it comes about from people now adding raw meats (sausage) milk products and eggs.  I don't remember any one using those for the original turkey.



It's been pretty common in the South for many years to add sausage or oysters to turkey stuffing.

Salmonella is carried in turkeys just as it is in chickens, so it can be transferred from the turkey to stuffing as soon as it's put in, and then the turkey juices, containing the salmonella, can migrate through the stuffing. If the cook then doesn't bring the temperature high enough to kill salmonella, it can be dangerous to eat.

The thing is, many people don't actually recognize mild food poisoning, or accept it for what it is. No one wants to think they made their friends or family sick and people are masters of rationalization and denial.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 15, 2016)

I've always put eggs into my stuffing. That's how my Mom did it, so that's how I do it too! Our leftovers are put away before we cut pie, but my Mom would leave dinner out all afternoon and evening for picking and for anyone who stopped over and pulled on some turkey meat or got a small plate of something. No one ever got sick. Hmm. Maybe constitutions were just better back then, or maybe the "raw" ingredients were fresher and safer. Or maybe no one gave a thought when they made multiple trips to the bathroom the next day...:


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

I would say a good majority of people have suffered from food poisoning at one time or another.  
As* GG* & *CG* mention it is usually very mild and quite probably unnoticed.  
For the young and elderly thou it could be a completely different story.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

I have one vivid memory-
Ate some dry cured sausage once that was a slight different colour on the edge - stupid me, I sort of wondered at the time.  But it tasted fine and I enjoyed it. 

Middle of the night, I sat straight up in bed, and a projectile stream clear across the bed told me I had been a fool.  

Someone was smiling on me thou - that was the end of it - I was fine, no after effects.  

Did have to change the bed in the middle of the night thou.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> ...The thing is, many people don't actually recognize mild food poisoning, or accept it for what it is. No one wants to think they made their friends or family sick and people are masters of rationalization and denial.



How many times have you heard someone say (or said yourself) that you had a stomach flu??  No such thing.  It was probably food poisoning.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> How many times have you heard someone say (or said yourself) that you had a stomach flu??  No such thing.  It was probably food poisoning.





 More like viral infection.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> More like viral infection.



But what kind of virus? Where did it come from? You seem to think it's less likely that it came from food than something else.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2016)

I've had it before and doctor gave long boring explanation, viral part is all I remember. Food poisoning is somehow is different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 16, 2016)

fever...


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2016)

My mother used to also make a mashed potato (minus cream) stuffing for the neck cavity with the traditional N.E. seasonings. Some years she would put roasted chestnuts or oysters in with it. When the bird was done, the first thing she did was did out both stuffings and save the potato one for me and me alone. My father hated oysters and chestnuts. My sister hated just the oysters. So the years when she put both in, the stuffing was all mine.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> I've had it before and doctor gave long boring explanation, viral part is all I remember. Food poisoning is somehow is different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking




Food poisoning is a bacterial infection


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Food poisoning is a bacterial infection



Viruses, bacteria and parasites all can cause food poisoning. Bacteria is the most common. 

http://www.healthline.com/health/food-poisoning#Causes2


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Viruses, bacteria and parasites all can cause food poisoning. Bacteria is the most common.
> 
> Food Poisoning: Types, Symptoms, & Treatment




Yes you're right but viral food poisoning usually starts with an infected food handler which passes it on.  I was thinking of the raw turkey juice contaminating the stuffing.

Good link


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Yes you're right but viral food poisoning usually starts with an infected food handler which passes it on.  I was thinking of the raw turkey juice contaminating the stuffing.
> 
> Good link



Gotcha. I got to thinking more broadly as the conversation went on.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 18, 2016)

As it will just be me and DW for this year's Thanksgiving, my stuffing will be bread cubes, turkey broth, neck meat, giblets, celery, onion, and maybe some pecans to add texture.  seasonings will be sage, thyme, salt, pepper.  After all is mixed and tastes just right, I will fold in a beaten egg, and bake in a casserole dish.

For the church pot luck this coming Sunday, my assigned dishes are mashed rutabagas, and dressing.  It will be the same as above, but without the giblets.

I hope there's lots of gravy as the person assigned the turkey is bringing a deep-fried turkey.  Heard that they are delicious.  In the past, I always brought the turkey, smoked in the Webber and re-heated to 145 in its own drippings, to serve.  I know it's juicy and tender.

This will be the first time ever that it's just me and DW.  We'lll see how it goes.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 18, 2016)

Duck fat my friends, lets talk about pure duck. Gosh. Darn. FAT!

Sausage and Apple Stuffing Recipe | King Arthur Flour

So I had a dinner party on Tuesday, and cooked a duck, got a great duck dinner, messed up my oven something fierce, good conversation, and... pint of duck fat. 

So above is the basic stuffing recipe I'm doing, not using sausage, apples adding walnuts. Already made the bread for the bread crumbs, my sourdough bread. Substitute any oil butter for duck fat, maybe 1 tsp extra that sausage is fattier than nuts.
https://goo.gl/photos/jVZZAJLNbMo663NH8

TBS


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> Duck fat my friends, lets talk about pure duck. Gosh. Darn. FAT!
> 
> ....
> 
> TBS



I am so jealous. I wish I could find duck here in MN. Kosher duck is not available. And one time in the last 15 years I saw it, it was prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2016)

Snack alert! Dressing In a Cup (for cold days when you come in from shoveling).

This is a hot drink that can be repurposed, and it is delicious.

Ingredients:
1 cup cold water
1 tsp. Better Than Bullion Turkey Soup Base
1/4 tsp. rubbed sage
Ping of ginger
5 twists from a pepper grinder (Yeh, I like black pepper)

In a microwave safe cup, bring water to a boil (heat on high about 3 minutes)   Stir in remaining ingredients and let sit for 1 minute.  Enjoy.  Tastes just like like turkey dressing, but like a good broth.  Made this hot broth today, to warm me up.  It was much better than I expected.  I was hoping for something tasty and hot.  This beat my expectations.

To alter, add dried bread crumbs, or croutons, or remove the seasoning packet from ramen noodles and add to the cup.  You might even  want to slice some celery and a nit of onion to cook in with the water as it's heating, the the other ingredients plus croutons to make a very quick and tasty dressing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooo Chief!!  Marked and noted!  wow, sounds fantastic!


----------

